# I made new Coats :)



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Well after a 14 month break from making coats, I gave it a go today!
The 1st one took me 3 hours, because I forgot how to make them.
But I got the hang of it after the 1st one. I made 4 all up, here are 2
pics of each coat


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

The white material is silk, and was so hard to sew with!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww so cute.  She looks like she's modeling her "evening wear" it's so elegant looking.! :daisy:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Very clever! I am dying to get my hands on a sewing machine so I can make stuff for my chis. I love the last one the most


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow you been busy!! 
They look great!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

cherper said:


> awww so cute.  She looks like she's modeling her "evening wear" it's so elegant looking.! :daisy:


thankyou!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Very clever! I am dying to get my hands on a sewing machine so I can make stuff for my chis. I love the last one the most


I got my machine on ebay about 3 years ago for $65 
bargain!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Wow you been busy!!
> They look great!


Thanks! It took me a while to even remember how to make
them, they are a bit rough round the edges, but like I said
I have not made any for 14 months!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

love the star one , my fav by far lol , i will have to make Kona one out of that material  awesome job


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> love the star one , my fav by far lol , i will have to make Kona one out of that material  awesome job


There is heaps of star material left, probably enough to make at least 4 more coats


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw so cute! I SO agree! I'm new a sewing too and sewed my first silk (by hand) for Shayley's birthday dress....NEVER AGAIN! It is way too messy for me and I'll only try it agian when I actually but a machine! It's so hard! YOU did a great job though compared to mine because the edges are all frizzy on my dress! They are so cute and your little ones are such models!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice!

I love the one with stars on best x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

VERY cute Honey looks like a little runway model!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Very cute. Oh I hate when I forget how to construct something. Now I try to write every step down, but then I seem to misplace that lol!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Aw so cute! I SO agree! I'm new a sewing too and sewed my first silk (by hand) for Shayley's birthday dress....NEVER AGAIN! It is way too messy for me and I'll only try it agian when I actually but a machine! It's so hard! YOU did a great job though compared to mine because the edges are all frizzy on my dress! They are so cute and your little ones are such models!!!


Silk is horrible to work with, I know what you mean by the edges being all frizzy, it kept fraying, I had to be heaps careful not to knock the edges before I got a hemline in!
So you have a pic of the one you made by hand?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

rache said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I love the one with stars on best x





Chihuahuasloveme said:


> VERY cute Honey looks like a little runway model!


Thanks!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Very cute. Oh I hate when I forget how to construct something. Now I try to write every step down, but then I seem to misplace that lol!!


haha I know what you mean, even If I did write it down I would forget where I put that also


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww I love them!!! you got some mad talent!


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

GRRR, im so jealous! I wish I knew how to make chihuahua clothes


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice x


----------

